# Fedor Emelianenko VS Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZskPOp94qs


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rampage has plenty of challenges at 205 where he holds the belt. So a fight with Fedor is not only unlikely, it's uninteresting. Sorry dude. It was a cool video, but a lame concept. Now a Fedor vs (insert interesting HW match-up) video would have been pretty cool.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Quinton said himself he was glad he wasn't a heavyweight when he was co-commentating on one of Fedor's fights in Pride.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Quinton said himself he was glad he wasn't a heavyweight when he was co-commentating on one of Fedor's fights in Pride.


Yea I remember that. It was Fedor vs Fujita. Jeez even Rampage knows his chances would be slim to none.


----------



## gOd.head (May 28, 2007)

As much as I like Quinton he'd look silly against Fedor and I believe he'd say the same.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I would still wanna see it


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

He could boast a good TDD, but is he really active enough against Fedor? I think Rampage has the better technical striking (perhaps, with his 2 - 0 record in K1). A great chin as well.

But Fedor's too fluent in his transitions, to quick. Rampage should get tired and get subbed late/decisioned. If he's at his absolute best, that is.


----------

